# What do you charge for sidewalks & driveways?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What do you charge for sidewalks and driveways?

I live in a 50 year old development of cape cods, small split levels, bi-levels, a mix of blue and white collar middle class America with a number of foreclosures, 75' wide lots with single or double wide driveways that are two car lengths long. I only do walks and driveways in my immediate vicinity where I can walk the blower to. That would be a 10 house square block in front of me and a 10 house square block behind me since I'm at the edge of the development, there are no houses on one side of me so the two 10 block squares would also cover the other side.

Whether 4" or 24" I charge the same. I charge $10-$20 more for the EOD if the town plows. I charge $15 for a sidewalk, $25 for a corner property sidewalk, $10 for 1"-2" of snow because I use my single stage and through it in the back of the RAV4; driveways are $20-$25 for a single wide drive, $25-$35 for a double wide, this includes the street apron and in front of the mailbox.

The prices for driveways and sidewalks are separate. There are times I may only do the sidewalk because the snow is not deep enough to warrant paying for the driveway or it will be warming. But since people walk on the sidewalks, that gets done.

I don't pick up a shovel! I don't bring a shovel.

I have several machines including backups, all wheeled blowers.

I charge because I'm out in the cold, sometimes evenings, sometimes wet. I don't do freebies because I had to cough up money to buy the machine, that money could be in my stock account making money for me, I have to pay for repairs, I have to pay for the servicing and maintenance, I have to pay for the gas. If you choose not to spend the money to buy the machine because it's too much money, you are cheap, it's too expensive to maintain it, you don't want to give up the storage area, you don't want to see it. Why should I do it for free? You work, make money, pay your bills, pay property taxes, you knew you'd have maintenance when you bought the property, why should I do it for free? What do you do for me other than say Hello and some don't even do that!

However I have given freebies to two neighbors. 

One has on occasion given me a ride or picked me up from a medical procedure, if his neighbor doesn't do him I do. However we share stock option ideas and he has big big bucks invested. He'll invest $200k in an option for a few hours or a day or two. He's really cheap. He still has a brand new dishwasher in the garage he bought 30 years ago for his wife but never wanted to pay someone to install it, she does the dishes by hand. He's 80.

The other was a one time deal, the man was out of town for a business meeting, wife was at work, snowed 6", leaving his 30 yr old daughter to shovel because she didn't know how to use the snowblower and there was no gas in it, I checked. He loant me a C clamp one time. So two months ago I did his.

My next door neighbor is retired, widowed, she has her social security, she has her State pension, she has her deceased husbands pension, he had several life insurance policies, and I accidently opened her broker statement before he died that was delivered to my house as we use the same brokerage house, she has bucks! And even more now.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Depending on the amount of snow and the consistency of it, the residential houses I do get charged $30 - $100 a storm. That includes everything: EOD, sidewalk, walkways, driveway, stairs, whatever the customer asks for. I also do a church and school property. The church has 3 larger buildings to maintain so it is priced appropriately. I don't plow the lots. The school on the other hand has a chart that sets the price per storm. That works out well because they actually pay better than what I would typically ask for.

All work is performed with snowblowers of various sizes and scoop shovels & plow shovels.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Some guys charge by the season - which can be great for the operator if there isn't too much snow but not so great if it's a record year. It's a gamble depending on how much snowfall amounts can vary in your area. Very important to get ALL details spelled out in writing in your agreement with the customers.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I do not do freebies. When I do my neighbors across the street the widow I use her Husky and she pays $20.xx a hr. the neighbor beside her has a gravel driveway I use my Toro on and have to raise the blower so he pays $30.xx per hr. The other one a on my side of street is $25.xx.. I do the widow across first for the last 3 years. then mine and my one neighbor . then lower my skids and do the last one. My neighbor right beside me wanted me to do there's for free and I explained the reason why I do not cost of blower gas and my time . they said no they want to save money for a 2 week holiday to Mexico each winter. Came home had a foot in driveway hurt his back shoveling his driveway so just drives over it. Made close to $800,xx so far this winter.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

N/C.... I may need help some time. So far so good. :smile2:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

nbcrs


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Anything for a Dollar.:devil::devil:*


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't charge my neighbors for snow removal. I don't even bother to ask them if they need their driveway cleared. I simply assume that if they haven't cleared it by the time I reach them that they could use a little help. And I don't hang around for an acknowledgement of thanks. I simply move on to the next house and work my way down and back my cul de sac. 

A few years ago I developed a tumor in my spine that prevents me performing physical activity. I am no longer able to clear my neighbor's driveways. And even though my neighbors don't have their own snowblowers... they have been manually shoveling out my driveway since my disability. During the really big storms the neighbor boy borrows my snowblower and clears out the drives for us and a handful of neighbors.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

depends on how deep the snow is.start at 25 bucks and go up 
the deeper the higher as there is more of a chance of breaking the blower or jeep,


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

I started blowing 15" + drifts at 6:00 AM last Friday. I finished most of mine and part of my neighbors who needed to get out to deliver the mail and his plow guy was running late. Came home and wife received text from a neighbor who tried to back out of her garage and high centered her car. Her old man was digging out underneath her car and I cleared the EOD 52" and she made it to work on time.

They made it to work on time, I was late but I ask for and take no money.

I stopped doing others sidewalks after a incident with a gallon jug, you never know what blows around in a storm.

Red


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if I take my snowblower out I blow snow for my three closest neighbors regardless to how deep the snow is. if there is six inches of snow or more then I look out for a few more neighbors plus vacant houses before heading to mom's and a couple of her neighbors, only one of them offers me gas money


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Since I am retired, and have the time, I do a few neighbors drives and most of the block's sidewalk. I don't however get up early in the morning for this, it gets done on my more relaxed schedule. The several neighbors I do regularly have offered to pay, but I usually decline, maybe once a season for gas. But I may get a meal or 2 as well. I actually most appreciate a sincere thank you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't charge my neighbors and they rarely need help since most people around me have blowers or a plow service. I just do berms when i see it needs to be done if the town has come thru with the plow and the neighbor is still at work. I do the hydrants as well. 

I have received chocolate chip cookies, beer , wine , Omaha steaks and hamburger , offers of money that i turn down. The best thing is referrals to do paying jobs several streets over.I charge people like that 40-50 dollars a time. It usually is based on an hour or so of work.I bring shovels to clean up, do the walkway and steps.

My wife think I'm crazy. we don't need the money at all. i just like to do it to keep busy and help people. She doesn;t understand that after working 43 years for 12 plus hours a day , you just can't stop and do nothing after retiring. I'm only in the garage maybe 2-4 hours a day , either working on my snowblowers, repairing a neighbors blower, building furniture or trying to fix something. After a storm I may be out snowblowing about half the day.

It feels good, gives you an appetite , and you don't feel guilty about drinking a beer or two......or three.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

orangputeh
your not alone with the working harder after retiring. after 50 years i seem to have more to do than before, old customers call asking for help with machines all the time, 7 called yesterday saying the pull cord on my blower broke can you fix it tomorrow? yah sure bring it to the house just only after i clear off the 21 inch snow fall for a few people, you do the work.i'll tell you how to. 

yes guys 21 inches here, one of two measured by local police and both at elevations of over 1400 feet that stayed below freezing all day. down lower it was only 15 inches , 21 ontop of 14 last friday that only lost about half to melting


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

One neighbor gives me cookies from time to time. Another gives goods from a local bakery. Not needed, but still appreciated.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

My immediate neighbors are a camping area (unused in the winter of course) and a young couple who rent a house. They have a very small driveway that actually connects to my big one. Their two cars take up most of the driveway's surface so they mostly have to shovel around the cars and the pile left by the plow. When we have a decent snowfall I do blow between their car and the street. Takes me a minute or two.

I never got a thank you, but then I rarely see them either, they seem to work night shifts.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

wow08816 said:


> I don't charge my neighbors for snow removal. I don't even bother to ask them if they need their driveway cleared. I simply assume that if they haven't cleared it by the time I reach them that they could use a little help. And I don't hang around for an acknowledgement of thanks. I simply move on to the next house and work my way down and back my cul de sac.


This is also what I do. The kid across the street came over and cleared mine with his shovel one day while I was at work on a 12 hour shift. Sorry to hear about your disability.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

My story -

For probably 15 years, I used to clear a next-door neighbor's driveway and was given a mug and hot chocolate kit once for all of my efforts, and never even a verbal Thank You. Then, i got a letter from their lawyer that they did npt need any of my help, that they would handle it themselves. I sense that she was getting dementia based upon her other strange actions. I stopped doing it, and never looked back. I still do another neighbor's driveway for free. and do not expect any Thank You, except verbal ones.

Personally, I find it fun to snow-blow...unlike lawn mowing. Wonder why - maybe because it doesn't happen as often ???


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> My story -
> 
> For probably 15 years, I used to clear a next-door neighbor's driveway and was given a mug and hot chocolate kit once for all of my efforts, and never even a verbal Thank You. Then, i got a letter from their lawyer that they did npt need any of my help, that they would handle it themselves. I sense that she was getting dementia based upon her other strange actions. I stopped doing it, and never looked back. I still do another neighbor's driveway for free. and do not expect any Thank You, except verbal ones.
> 
> Personally, I find it fun to snow-blow...unlike lawn mowing. Wonder why - maybe because it doesn't happen as often ???


I share the feeling, snow blowing=fun...grass cutting =not so much.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I like riding a lawn tractor as much as snow blowing. I like to test every mower I sell at least a half hour, in case there is a problem not immediately evident. Only problem is I only have 3/8 of an acre of grass...and I sell 2-4 mowers a week during the season. I have some understanding neighbors who let me test on their yard, so all is good.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> My story -
> 
> For probably 15 years, I used to clear a next-door neighbor's driveway and was given a mug and hot chocolate kit once for all of my efforts, and never even a verbal Thank You. Then, i got a letter from their lawyer that they did npt need any of my help, that they would handle it themselves. I sense that she was getting dementia based upon her other strange actions. I stopped doing it, and never looked back. I still do another neighbor's driveway for free. and do not expect any Thank You, except verbal ones.
> 
> Personally, I find it fun to snow-blow...unlike lawn mowing. Wonder why - maybe because it doesn't happen as often ???


wow!! a letter from a lawyer??? at first when I read "I got a letter from their lawyer....." I thought the rest was going to be that they were leaving you several million dollars in their will.:wink2:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> wow!! a letter from a lawyer??? at first when I read "I got a letter from their lawyer....." I thought the rest was going to be that they were leaving you several million dollars in their will.:wink2:


Yep - My client does not need any of your help in maintaining their house. I laugh every time that I see the plow show up at their house to do their driveway. Ka-ching !

A couple of other neighbors tried to help them after I stopped, and they told them not to do it. They didn't get the lawyer treatment - just their "favorite" neighbor.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

You can do mine anytime you want. I promise I won't call my lawyer.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

jim5554 said:


> You can do mine anytime you want. I promise I won't call my lawyer.


You're on my list.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I clear 8 neighbours driveways, EOD and shovel their steps and access paths and wheelchair ramps; I don't charge them. Usually I clear everything for the morning at about 7 am and also in the afternoon before 5 pm rush-hours. In the mornings the sidewalks sometimes need clearing before the sidewalk plow comes by for wheelchair access. If we have a big storm then I need to clear in the evening too. The sidewalk plow and street plow come by on their schedule not mine so that makes for some extra trips. So on average I would do 3 clearings and exceptionally 4 per snow day to keep every home clear and accessible.

I find it interesting that the people who charge for clearing snow seem to have one price. Is this because it is charged for each visit or do you wait until the snow stops and clear it all up at the end.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

one time i found a nice unlabeled Qt mason jar on my door after doing a driveway. home brew time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Yep - My client does not need any of your help in maintaining their house. I laugh every time that I see the plow show up at their house to do their driveway. Ka-ching !
> 
> A couple of other neighbors tried to help them after I stopped, and they told them not to do it. They didn't get the lawyer treatment - just their "favorite" neighbor.


my Mom used to tell me this old saying.."no good deed goes unpunished." at first i did not understand.

but now i do.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Yep - My client does not need any of your help in maintaining their house. I laugh every time that I see the plow show up at their house to do their driveway. Ka-ching !
> 
> A couple of other neighbors tried to help them after I stopped, and they told them not to do it. They didn't get the lawyer treatment - just their "favorite" neighbor.


I hate to sound cynical but the Plowing contractor may be the lawyers son or some relative. It can be terrible what happens to people when they get dementia. ka-ching is right.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

we don't have sidewalks out here.

my neighbor who went off to Hawaii for 10 days gave me $100 to keep her driveway clear. I have only done it one time so far. But we have 4-5 potential snow days coming up.

I have done other drives where the neighbor supplies the blower. what do all of you think would be a fair discount for that? people have asked and I just say $10. But maybe I should charge more when i use my machine. Loading and unloading twice, gas and wear and tear, etc.

wife shakes her head. she thinks i charge too little. probably because she gets the money , ha.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Most neighbours have blowers or hire a plow. I do the odd driveway but don't charge, however have received fresh scallops and cake on occasion.


----------

